# Keeping an even bevel from tip to heel



## JVoye (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm relatively new to sharpening and so far have had some decent results. I own 3 stones (500,1k and 6k) and a DMT extra coarse. One of my biggest challenges is keeping the bevel edge even from tip to heel. The tip to the belly is always spot on but about 3/4 down the knife towards the heel the bevel tends to get slightly uneven. I figured this was due to mainly technique and practice but regardless of angle it seems that this particular area of the knife the bevel slightly becomes uneven. Is there something I'm missing here? Is there a way to blend the top edge of the bevel into the knife better (maybe using a de-buring block with chromium oxide) to make it look more alined? Or am I simply doing it wrong. It's not horrendously uneven but enough to bother me and to post this. Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this on one knife or does the same issue come up on multiple blades?


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JVoye (Nov 12, 2012)

One so far-Misono togiharu 440 Pro-wondering if it's the actual shape of the knife? You can really notice it if holding the blade and staring down the bevel from heel to tip.

Thanks! glad to be here


----------



## JVoye (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm really baffled by this-not sure how the same angle consistently on a stone could produce such an effect. The stones are flattened before each sharpening session an the knife stays at the same angle. It's a wave effect but only is happening around the heel of the knife


----------



## Benuser (Nov 12, 2012)

The link refers to a local address I'm afraid. Could you use an image host, like postimage.org instead?


----------



## JVoye (Nov 12, 2012)

http://postimage.org/image/htilhdpal/
http://postimage.org/image/5l4x6ehjh/
Only getting the wave effect near the heel of the blade-tip to bevel is near perfect.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 12, 2012)

I wish mine was that good!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 12, 2012)

Unless you are pressing very hard on the corners of the stone, this is just due to the grind on the knife. Flash a light across the blade face and see if you notice the light plays off it differently at those spots. It should be high where the bevel gets thicker and low where the bevel gets thinner. Where there are hills and valleys in the blade face, the light will jump across or bend askew.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 12, 2012)

What was the lowest angle you did apply?
The steel behind the edge is somewhat thinner where the bevel is larger. Hard to say from the pix whether it is an overgrind, or an unevenness that will disappear with a little thinning. Hope one of the pro sharpeners will give their comment.
PS one already did!


----------



## JVoye (Nov 12, 2012)

10-12 degrees was the lowest-really my goal was to thin the bevel then apply a primary cutting edge. It's a 70/30 (Pic is of the 70 front side). it seemed regardless of angle the uneven bevel would exist. Perhaps I am applying to much pressure on the sides of the stone rather than in the middle?


----------



## schanop (Nov 12, 2012)

May be your stone is dished.


----------



## JVoye (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought it was a possibility-although I started with a DMT extra coarse which is how it all started.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd bet my dollars to your doughnuts that you're just seeing inaccuracies in the grind. Doesn't seem like anything worrisome, just hard to get a perfectly even bevel on an imperfectly ground knife.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 12, 2012)

Only on one knife makes me think it could be a grind issue. I have a similar hiccup in my Misono gyuto. Mine only happens when thinning, there is a low spot (over grind) by the heal, so the edge is fine (for now). 

I guess what I am saying is that it may not be your fault. And Welcome.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 12, 2012)

You may verify with the magic marker trick at a very low angle. Use newspaper to not alter the finish.
If it's really an overgrind, the ink won't get abraded in the low spot area. That's a good reason for a return.


----------

